# Netzteile fuer 24/7



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Moin

Habe in meinem alten NAS welche von 1996 oder 1995 an bis etwa 2010 oder 2012 lief ein DELTA Netzteil gehabt, welches ich auch gerne in meinem neuen NAS einsetzen wuerde
Problem ist: Es hat nur etwa 100 Watt, und mein neuer NAS, welcher momentan mit einem Coolermaster GX Netzteil ausgestattet ist zieht um die 80-90W

Welche Netzteile sind fuer 24/7 geeignet? Oder kann ich mein DELTA weiterverwenden?
Interessanterweise steigt und sinkt der Verbrauch gerne um 30Watt im Sekundentakt, seit dem ich meine neuen Enterprise Platten drin habe, und darauf schreibe, und ich bezweifle , dass ein Coolermaster GX das einfach mitmacht


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Ich habe den ersten Satz jetzt 5 mal durchgelesen und komme nicht mit.

Was meinst du?


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Also brauche Netzteil fuer 24/7 Betrieb^^
Es sollte variierende Lastwere im Sekundentakt aushalten

Habe noch mein DELTA da welches nun schon etwa 17 Jahre 24/7 mitgemacht hat, und sich als zuverlaessig erwiesen hat
Oder soll ich lieber mein Coolermaster GX450W weiternutzen?

Oder welches ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Nimm ein neues Netzteil, 17 Jahre ist ja furchtbar. 
Schon der Gedanke, das Teil weiter zu benutzen ist der Wahnsinn!


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Welches Netzteil ist denn gut fuer den 24/7 Betrieb? Oder kann ich da irgendeins nehmen? Braucht es da keine spezielle Zertifizierung?

Naja eigentlich ises 20 Jahre alt, aber nur 17 Jahre davon im 24/7 Betrieb


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Mir ist keine 24/7 Zertifizierung für Netzteile bekannt. Drum haben richtige Server auch redundante Netzteile.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. April 2015)

Habe es so verstanden dass er in seinem NAS ein Delta Netzteil hat dass seit 95 96 bis 2010 gelaufen ist. Da es nur 100 Watt liefert sucht er jetzt ein

neues was 24/7 tauglich ist.

Eventuell sowas hier : Cougar stellt neue Netzteilserie für 24/7-Betrieb vor: GX-S

Edit: zu spät. Lief das Netzteil echt 17 Jahre ohne Pause durch ??


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Uii.. vielleicht waren mal einige Tage, und paar Reboots oder Pause dazwischen, aber sonst lief die ganze Kiste 24/7 durch, bis die irgendwann zu lahm war

Also das alte Netzteil ist aus meinem alten NAS

In meinem aktuellen NAS habe ich das Coolermster GX450, aber es hat nach bestimmt 80 Stunden Crossload durch weitere Platten welche nun raus sind, angefangen zu stinken, warum auch immer
Wie schauts aus mit einem Bequiet! System Power 300W?


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Das System Power 7 mit 300W kann man nehmen, ist kein schlechtes Netzteil und reicht völlig aus.
Alternativ ein redundantes Netzteil, falls das NAS immer erreichbar sein muss: Netzteile mit Besonderheiten: redundant Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Abductee (4. April 2015)

Ich hab in zwei 24h Rechnern jeweils ein Be Quiet E9 400W und die laufen schon seit ~3 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme.
Mit dem neuen E10 und den fünf Jahren Garantie machst du sicher nichts falsch.
Das System Power hat halt einen mittelmäßigen Lüfter, für einen Dauerbetrieb würd ich lieber einen besseren nehmen.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Wie lange sollte man ein Netzteil denn betreiben? Also 17 Jahre sind zulang?
Und warum macht ein Netzteil bei wechselnder Last so schnell schlapp?


----------



## Abductee (4. April 2015)

Die Kondensatoren haben je nach Qualität/Bauform nur eine begrenzte Lebenserwartung.
Und genau die halten die Spannung bei wechselnden Lastzuständen stabil.


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Kondensatoren haben je nach Qualität/Bauform nur eine begrenzte Lebenserwartung.
> Und genau die halten die Spannung bei wechselnden Lastzuständen stabil.



Hmm das ist ja doof, welche dann meine Garantie in Anspruch nehmen
Das Coolermaster laeuft zwar noch, aber es stinkt halt

Meint ihr das man das sogar noch weiter nutzen kann?


----------



## S754 (4. April 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wie lange sollte man ein Netzteil denn betreiben? Also 17 Jahre sind zulang?
> Und warum macht ein Netzteil bei wechselnder Last so schnell schlapp?


Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck drauf an.
Bei nem Office PC ists mir wurscht wenn das Netzteil 10 Jahre alt ist. 
Bei nem Gaming PC sollte das Netzteil aber schneller ausgewechselt werden, alle 2-4 Jahre würd ich sagen.



Knogle schrieb:


> Und warum macht ein Netzteil bei wechselnder Last so schnell schlapp?



Das kann dir hier ein Spezialist erklären.



Knogle schrieb:


> Hmm das ist ja doof, welche dann meine Garantie in Anspruch nehmen
> Das Coolermaster laeuft zwar noch, aber es stinkt halt
> 
> Meint ihr das man das sogar noch weiter nutzen kann?



Meinst denn du, dass man das noch weiter nutzen kann, nachdem es so stinkt? 
Weg damit, ab in die Tonne und hol dir ein neues Netzteil wenn dir dein NAS was wert ist.


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Einsatzzweck drauf an.
> Bei nem Office PC ists mir wurscht wenn das Netzteil 10 Jahre alt ist.
> Bei nem Gaming PC sollte das Netzteil aber schneller ausgewechselt werden, alle 2-4 Jahre würd ich sagen.
> 
> ...


Also der NAS laeuft ja noch weiter, und die Kiste hat auch nicht abgeschaltet, deshalb scheints ja nicht so wild zu sein


----------



## Chinaquads (4. April 2015)

wäre halt bloss schade, wenn dein NAS den Geist aufgibt und alles mit in den Tod reißt, wenn das NT sich in Flammen auflöst 

Die 45 € würde ich investieren, alternativ mal bei einem Serverspezialisten nachfragen, was dort für Netzteile verbaut werden.


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Bei nem Gaming PC sollte das Netzteil aber schneller ausgewechselt werden, alle 2-4 Jahre würd ich sagen.


2-4 Jahre ist übertrieben 
Das wird in nem gaming-PC gewechselt wenn auf die Nächsstärkere Generation aufgerüstet wird, da die nächste Generation wieder andere Anforderungen stellt und diese Wechsel das NT dann schließlich killen 

Das Stinken würde ich mit nem geplatzten Elko erklären 




Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die 45 € würde ich investieren, alternativ mal bei einem Serverspezialisten nachfragen, was dort für Netzteile verbaut werden.


In Servern werden Redundante NTs von Delta, LiteOn, Flextronics, etc. verwendet. Die schlagen allerdings schon mit knapp 300€ für 300W das Stück zu Buche


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Sind DELTA NTs im allgemeinen hochwertig?


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Sind DELTA NTs im allgemeinen hochwertig?



Delta ist der größte Auftragsfertiger und mit auch einer der Besten. Allerdings können die keine NT-Lüfter (Antec HCP-850) 
Wenn du's sehr günstig mit sehr hoher Qualität für dein NAS willst, wäre das hier zu empfehlen: Computer-Netzteil FUJITSU S26113-E538-V50-02
Ist ein Delta-NT mit sehr guter Bestückung (Rubycon) und Fertigungsqualität  
*Aber Achtung! Das Netzteil ist höher als andere ATX Netzteile, dürfte also nicht in Gehäuse mit begrenztem Platz für Netzteile passen!*


----------



## Knogle (4. April 2015)

Kommt es denn an Bequiet Netzteile ran?


----------



## FrozenPie (4. April 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Kommt es denn an Bequiet Netzteile ran?



(Fertigungs-)Technisch ist es denen überlegen, nur die Railverteilung ist beschi**en 
Inwiefern meinst du die Frage denn?


----------



## Knogle (5. April 2015)

Günstige NTs haben ja einen schlechten Ruf hier^^

Lautstärke ist egal, habe eh 3 6400RPM 120mm Deltas im NAS


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Günstige NTs haben ja einen schlechten Ruf hier^^



Wie gesagt: Das ist ein Delta-NT mit sehr guter Bestückung, hat halt keine ATX-Konformen Abmessungen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. April 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil ist denn gut fuer den 24/7 Betrieb? Oder kann ich da irgendeins nehmen? Braucht es da keine spezielle Zertifizierung?
> 
> Naja eigentlich ises 20 Jahre alt, aber nur 17 Jahre davon im 24/7 Betrieb



*NUR* Aso 20 Jahre ist nicht genug  Schon krass was hier manche so denken was Hardware alles können muss 

Ich würde sofort austauschen. Bei mir wäre es auch nie 20 Jahre alt geworden


----------



## Knogle (5. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Das ist ein Delta-NT mit sehr guter Bestückung, hat halt keine ATX-Konformen Abmessungen




Und keine Super-High-End-Killer-Glitzer Retail Verpackung 

Wie alt wäre es denn bei dir geworden Mehl?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. April 2015)

Keine 6 Jahre


----------



## Kuhprah (5. April 2015)

Is halt auch immer mit guten Glauben verbunden. Der eine wechselt permanent und andere weniger. Wenn ich da so hier im Verteilbetrieb gucke.. d stehen rund 1.200 Computer.. die 24/7 laufen und teilweise deutlich älter als 10 Jahre sind... da rennt niemand alle 2 Jahre durch und tauscht alle Netzteile aus


----------



## Pu244 (5. April 2015)

Es kommt natürlich stark auf die Nutzungsart an, in alten Kisten kann man ein Netzteil durchaus Jahrzehnte nutzen, zumal es ohne basteln teilweise keinen Ersatz gibt. 17 Jahre dauerbetrieb ist dann schon durchaus sportlich, allerdings gibt es keine fixe Grenze wann das Netzteil raus soll.



Knogle schrieb:


> Und keine Super-High-End-Killer-Glitzer Retail Verpackung



Es ist halt eben ein Sonderposten, das hat sich ein Hersteller mal verrechnet was den Verkaufserfolg seiner PCs angeht und dann gibt es eben solch ein Angebot. Technisch ist das Teil extrem gut, DC-DC und gute Komponenten, wer nicht die starksten AMD Grakas einsetzen will oder die extremsten CPUs und das Ding in sein Gehäuse beingt sollte es nehmen.


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also der NAS laeuft ja noch weiter, und die Kiste hat auch nicht abgeschaltet, deshalb scheints ja nicht so wild zu sein



Wenn das Teil "stinkt" dann wird sich wohl mindestens ein Kondensator verabschiedet haben oder in dem Teil schmort irgendwas vor sich hin. Verwenden würde ich das NT nicht mehr.


----------



## Jimini (5. April 2015)

Ich habe bislang mit dem be quiet! System Power mit 300W sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mehrere von den Dingern liefen über Jahre in meinen Routern und / oder Servern (Uptimes von bis zu 450 Tagen). In den letzten 9 Jahren habe ich schätzungsweise ein Dutzend Netzteile von be quiet! verbaut und bislang keinerlei Probleme damit gehabt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## poiu (5. April 2015)

Für 24/7 betrieb solltest du wieder Delta nehmen 

Antec VPF350, 350W ATX 2.4 (0-761345-06457-6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Antec VP350P, 350W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06430-9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

vpf ist neuer und hat besseren wirkungsgrad


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

@ TE

Also bei deinen Anforderungen würde ich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen und auf Qualli setzen.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich für das SeaSonic G-360 ... Die Verarbeitungsqualität, der doppelt kugelgelagerte Lüfter von ADDA und die Stabilen Spannung dank DC/DC und die 5 Jahre Garantie (mit top Support) sprechen in dem Fall für sich.
Die G-Serie von SeaSonic ist technisch sehr gut und sollte dein Vorhaben ohne zu zucken die nächsten Jahre sicherstellen können.

Einzig das es nur 4 SATA Anschlüsse hat ist evtl nen bissl doof, aber evtl. reicht das ja für dich.


----------

